# Arturia's Pigments 101 - Beginners Guide



## udizisser (Dec 21, 2022)

Arturia Pigments 4 and Synth Basics.


I have a lot of tutorials on Pigments coverying almost everything in great details but this video is really just an overview so you get the idea and sense of this amazing synth.

Pigments is a softsynth VST with the power to create any sound, from the best mix-ready modern presets to deep custom sound design. Explore every shade of synthesis and make your wildest sonic fantasy a full-color reality, whatever your style.


----------

